# which school do you prefer CIA or J&W?



## dcifan2k (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm a senior in high school and I have narrowed down my choices to either CIA or J&W
I just don't know which one will be better for my friend and I to attend. I was wondering if any of you find that either has a better or more liked curriculum. or if more people prefere that you have one or the other. thanx for your input in advance
Michael Fulton


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Good question, but I am moving it to the Culinary Students forum.


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Michael the most important thing to remember is you get out what you put into it. For me J & W had the best program for me. For others it was CIA. Both schools have good programs and differ slightly based on your prior experiance. If you have the opportunity visit both then you'll have a good view of both programs. For me again I would chose J & W but I'm just partial I guess. Good luck in your future. Mike


----------



## chaz585 (Oct 26, 2001)

I'm new to exploring which school to go to...I know CIA...what is J & W?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Johnson and Wales University is a school that originated in Providence, Rhode Island. They have since branched out and have campuses located in Norfolk, VA; North Miami Beach, FL; Denver, CO; and Charleston, SC (my alma mater). More info can be found at their website: www.jwu.edu


----------



## youngcookwanabe (Oct 29, 2001)

I dont know sorry but i want to go to CIA :chef::bounce:


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

There's nothing wrong with the CIA. I'd also look into NECI if you plan on going to school in that part of the United States.


----------

